# A Fox in the garden



## tipex (Jun 21, 2010)

we have got a Fox family in our garden::: -) I love them so...


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

I love foxes... well all wildlife!

I was working on saturday night (taxi driving) and was on my way to pick some customers up from the airport just after midnight.... i would've got there quicker if there hadn't have been a badger in the middle of the road with no sense of direction!! :lol: it's lovely to see them though. xxx


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Pretty! Great pictures  
We have a family of foxes that lives down the road. They are related to the foxes we handraised several years ago.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Foxes are cool. I wish we had some nearby, but our local wildlife runs to coyotes, not foxes. I'm always worried about the cats, when they try to get outside.


----------



## StellaLuna (Jun 22, 2010)

Sadly, there is not much wildlife near us, besides the occasional deer on the side of the road. Thought I saw the tail of a fox once. Beautiful little creatures, aren't they?


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

My friend bought a fake fox tail at the Rennaissance Faire this year... Does that count? :lol:


----------



## Jemma (Mar 11, 2010)

What a gorgeous, healthy looking fox!

I leave for work very early so I sometimes see city foxes in the morning. One waked up to me (until it was only a few metres away) a few weeks ago, looked at me for a minute, then sauntered off. The city foxes here are as bold as brass but they tend to look a lot scruffier than their country-dwelling cousins.

I thought this was going to be about a fox mouse :lol:


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I also thought this would be about a fox mouse! :lol:

Very cute critter!


----------



## horse656 (Jun 23, 2010)

my brother saw a fox about a week ago. 
so i don't know if they live around here, or were just passing thorough. [/color]


----------



## Howard (Apr 26, 2009)

When you've had your chickens slaughtered by them you don't love them quite so much. I would not mind if they just killed one, I know they've got to live, but they bite the heads off the whole flock. 
I don't think the parents of the twins mauled by a fox love them very much either. Foxes are pretty to see and I grant you that but they are ruthless killers of tame chicken and pet rabbits.

If we kept mice in the garden they would have them!!!

Pretty, yes; interesting, yes; but I wish we did not have them here on the Isle of Wight. They used not to be here and then someone brought them over....!!! During the past fifty+ years of exhibition poultry keeping; I have lost a number of my birds to foxes. I have even had birds dug out of their runs, when I moved their runs onto nice green sward.

I have even stayed up all night, to prevent foxes killing my birds, by my presence, because I could not find birds that had not gone in for the night, in the orchard _(at the place where I used to live. )_I can remember how thrilled I was when I saw my first fox from a train..... My spectacles are a little less rosy now. I expect I am now classified as enemy number one, and hated by all and sundry, but I wanted to put my side of the story.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I would have to agree with you to a certain extent Howard, Foxes are gorgeous creatures to look at (When not riddled with mange and mold anyhow) but they are a Pain in the Bum!
I have never had anything killed by them, but just having to get up at 5am to pick up rubbish from the street because the foxes have knocked over the bins is enough for me to think they are annoying. Not to mention the screaming of the females at 3am!

And since I live in the london area, we have ALOT of foxes in our garden!

W xx


----------



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

awwwww love the pics  love foxes


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

You guys are making me want a fox. A friend of mine had a fennec fox (from somewhere in Arabia) and it had show mouse ears.


----------



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

i no they are so cute too lol


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

Foxes have their place, but I am afraid they must not be allowed near any stock. They are killers and I agree they should be culled, recently we had two babies seriously scared by domestic foxes that got into their bedroom.
They should be in their place, not amongst our houses. They have found a niche, our dustbins, but they must be driven back to the wild. I have suffered from my bantams getting wped out in the middle of the afternoon because the bin men had collected the rubbish a day earlier and I got invaded because they were hungry. Once theystart doing this, and you ahve to keep your chickens locked up 24/7 its time they went .


----------

